# Mowers Edge Curbing?



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

What is "mowers edge curbing"? Sounds like a solution looking for a problem.


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Brik said:


> What is "mowers edge curbing"? Sounds like a solution looking for a problem.


Its concrete landscape extruded curbing to put around beds/trees/misc as an edging that is shaped like a stretched horizontal S shape. 

http://www.concretenetwork.com/concrete/landscape_borders/mowers_edge.htm


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Hmm, whats the purpose?


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Brik said:


> Hmm, whats the purpose?


Its edging! THe thought is that the lower portion of the ridge will be low enough that you can ride the lawnmower wheel on it and then you wont have to weed whip, at the same time the raised portion will be high enough to support the materials in the bed(mulch/rock/misc). This means the lower portion wont be at grass top level, it will sit lower.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Yea, I know its edging. Do, it keeps you from having to use an edger or weed whacker? I guess I'm not seeing how an edge can do that. I would still think you would need to get out the weed whacker.


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Brik said:


> Yea, I know its edging. Do, it keeps you from having to use an edger or weed whacker? I guess I'm not seeing how an edge can do that. I would still think you would need to get out the weed whacker.


If your using it against grass, the lower ridge of the paver would sit flush with the earth(meaning it would sit at the same height as where your tires would sit be there no edging). So, as long and you keep the outside tire of the lawnmower on the lower lip, it just like the tires on the ground.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes, I've seen these at home stores like Home Depot and Lowes.


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Home depot, Lowes, and menards done carry them. I got estimates all at $4-5/ linear foot to have it contracted, LOL, yeah right. 

Well, I have 30 bags of concrete mix left over from another project so Im going to make forms and poor the curbing myself. I will post pics after the weekend.


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, I finally got the curbing done, although I didnt do a mowers edge as it was too much work:no:


----------



## fierysun (Aug 2, 2007)

How is your pseudo mower's edge holding up?


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

Removed by me


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

fierysun said:


> How is your pseudo mower's edge holding up?





MinConst said:


> Possibly a crumbled mess by now. It's terrible for a contractor to require such payment. After all the machine is free and all :no:


Were you asking me? Ummm...if so, it still looks like new, no problems. Why would you think it would be crumbled? :no:

Yes, it is terrible for a contractor to require such a payment. I did it for 1/10 the price, and get comments everyday. Have done a few side jobs for the neighbors as well after I told them the cost(no, I dont make money off my neighbors, materials cost only). All are pleased.


----------



## 914934 (May 14, 2008)

*pictures?*

You said you were going to post pictures??


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

914934 said:


> You said you were going to post pictures??


Sorry, havent been on the website in a while. The curbing still looks great. I plan to add some more around the house. Cant beat the $20 price tage on it!:wink:

I will attempt to take some tonight and post them. Curbing held up better than my bushes, thats for sure:laughing:


----------

